# Hunting sheds, game on!



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Just an FYI, with the warm dry weather, antlers are dropping in Goliad County. 

For those of you that enjoy looking for sheds, it is time to start looking.

It is always easier to try to find them before the trees get their spring leaves, and the weeds start to grow. It is all happening early this year with our early spring.


----------



## PenaII (Oct 22, 2012)

If you catch a rainy overcast day they show up better too


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

went for a walk for a few hours today in the woods for hogs and found these. I think I'm going to buy a lottery ticket ASAP


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Can't wait we are a couple of months out for that... It prob our favorit thing to do on our place...


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> ... It prob our favorit thing to do on our place...


I wonder why that is??????hwell:

lol


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Can't wait we are a couple of months out for that... It prob our favorit thing to do on our place...


Umm, yeah, that's the equivelant of kids hunting easter eggs filled with hundred dollar bills. LOL


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Umm, yeah, that's the equivelant of kids hunting easter eggs filled with hundred dollar bills. LOL


And having the easter eggs layed out on a bare floor!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

There are several sets of sheds I'll be looking hard for, but these three rank high on my list!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking bucks, good luck on the hunt for the sheds!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Law Dog said:


> Awesome looking bucks, good luck on the hunt for the sheds!


Thanks!


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Thinking that this could be a fun hobby after duck season.
Does anyone know of a training method other than Dokken?

http://www.sheddogtrainer.com/index.htm


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Get you a fence set up and put corn right up next to it. When they try to get to the corn should knock some horns off on the ground for ya.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

plhsurfer said:


> Thinking that this could be a fun hobby after duck season.
> Does anyone know of a training method other than Dokken?
> 
> http://www.sheddogtrainer.com/index.htm


I've let my redbone pup play with antlers since we got him at 6 weeks, he's 6 months now and he finds them all the time when I hide them at work. (all the guys bring their throw downs/pickups and decorate the outside of the office with them)
I'm going to take him out to the woods this weekend and let him roam and see what he does. I do know that he prefers antlers to rawhide bones.

Interesting site, thanks for the link.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Thanks!


you should go rent a shed dog


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> you should go rent a shed dog


 Or just take Gilbert


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Got lucky and found one side of this guys sheds:

It was tough though. He dropped it right in the middle of the road. :brew2:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

View attachment 580041
I'm going to stay in camp and look ... May have to grab a few 2coolers to go help with the cottonseed and pick up a few... Brett


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> you should go rent a shed dog


Hell no. Gonna make you come look. What do you think that first one scores? 138"?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Hell no. Gonna make you come look. What do you think that first one scores? 138"?


My labs finding sheds,,eats less than gilbert to haha


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

If you need someone to help out down there Brett let me know! I'd love to help out!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bucks still showing their antlers on cameras in Jackson County...won't be long though.

TH


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I put up some fencing today just north of San Antonio. Hope it's not too early.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Found two pair over the weekend in North/East Valverde County. 20 Miles south of Sonora. I sure hope we get some rain in the next couple months!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

One half of one down. 11-12 points and 5.5" bases on this side.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Last week, both sides found...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Good god, man. What does that thing score, 260"???


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Forgot exactly what it was but thinking its a little north of 260....WW


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Been finding quite a few now. 70% of the bucks are slickheaded. No rain so the weeds are slow to come on which helps, but all the trees are putting on folliage now, whick makes it harder to hunt them in brushy areas.
Filled up a 30 gallon barrel with sheds so far.

Gona be making another "Horn Tree " now!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Anyone find anything in Kinney county?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

This is all I have found so far, but they are starting to drop them fast...


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

ttt


----------

